# GETN READY FOR SUMMER



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

ALRIGHT FELLAZ AS I MENTIONED BEFORE THAT I HAD A ALL BLACK 59 VERT I WAS WORKING ON......WELL I HAD TAKE A BREAK FROM IT TILL I GET MORE GOODIES FOR IT. BUT IN THE MEAN TIME I STARTED THIS CADDY.....( YEA YEA YEA I KNOW ANOTHER CADDY FROM HIM) LOL......WELL THIS ONE IS GOING TO BE A NON MOTORIZED FULLY FUNCTIONAL CONVERTABLE CANVAS TOP....IM THINKING PENUT BUTTER TOP WITH MATCHING MOLDINGS N GUTS TOPPED OFF WITH ALL GOLD ONES :biggrin: THE VERT RACK IS ALMOST DONE TILL THEN HERES SOME PICS


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0


----------



## midcanadalowriders (Jan 14, 2007)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


can't wait for more pics hno:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :thumbsup: lookin good got more pics of the vert rack?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I wanna see more of the vert rack also........


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Man that's gonna be sick! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

THANKS FELLAZ FOR THE COMPLIMENTS. MIND U THAT THIS IS MY FIRST ATTEMPT DOING A VERT TOP SO IT MIGHT NOT LOOK SOO GOOD.. :biggrin: ANYWAYZ HERES MORE PICS I JUST TOOK WITH THE RACK UP. I JUST NEED TO SHORTEN THE FIRST BOW CLOSEST TO THE A PILLER. ILL KEEP POSTING PICS THRU OUT THE DAY


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin damn good... awesome scratchbuilding....


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

MORE PICS FELLAZ


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

are you using needles for that?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

damn. i will have to look into this topic for my 62 im gonna get. cant wait to see some fabric or vynl on your drop top! literally a drop top this time unlike the other people who have "drop tops"


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by psn8586_@Mar 25 2007, 04:38 PM~7548981
> *are you using needles for that?
> *


yes.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

BRING IT TO THE SHOW EDDIE.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Dame..Nice work Eddie. 


oneyed


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Mar 25 2007, 08:11 PM~7550102
> *Dame..Nice work Eddie.
> oneyed
> *


X2 :0


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

NICE! LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

what do u plan on using for the fabric? i made a workin top for a 64 impala like a year ago and its just sittin there cuz i havent had time to finish the model, and cause i dont kno what to use for the top without makin it look wierd. i was thinking bout a blak or white garbage bag. but then the top would HAVE to be either one of those colors.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Mar 25 2007, 11:43 PM~7551102
> *what do u plan on using for the fabric? i made a workin top for a 64 impala like a year ago and its just sittin there cuz i havent had time to finish the model, and cause i dont kno what to use for the top without makin it look wierd. i was thinking bout a blak or white garbage bag. but then the top would HAVE to be either one of those colors.
> *


just get some thin fabric or use and old t shirt or somethin :dunno:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 25 2007, 05:55 PM~7549617
> *BRING IT TO THE SHOW EDDIE.
> *


I NOT SURE IF I SHOULD THO....NO WAY IZ IT GOING TO BE DONE BY THIS WEEKEND.  I MIGHT BRING THE PURPLE N GOLD CADDY IVE BUILT SOO FAR BUT IM NOT SURE THEYLL BE GOOD ENOUGH...U TELL ME?


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

THANKS FELLAZ FOR ALL THE PROPS. :biggrin: LIKE I SAID I'VE BEEN OUT OF THE GAME FOR A LONG MINUTE BUT ITS ALL COMING BACK...LOL...ILL HAVE MORE PICS TOMOROW ON THE CANVAS TOP IM USING TOO. BUT FOR NOW I MADE ANOTHER RACK FOR THIS CADDY N THE ONE RACK U GUYZ SEE IN THESE OLDS IM GOING TO USE ON MY 59 :biggrin: .....ILL KEEP ALL YOU GUYZ POSTED WITH PICS N INFO ASWELL :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Rack looks sick!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

great work on the rack


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

NICE WORK EDDIE :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 26 2007, 05:18 AM~7551761
> *Rack looks sick!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hey jevries i bet u could maybe make a motorized one


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

HERES THE LATEST PROGRESS...I JUST HAVE TO RE-GLUE THE FRONT PART OF THE TOP (STRETCH IT OUT) SO IT WONT SAG SOO MUCH....THE BACK HALF IS FINE I JUST HAVE TO ADD THE WINDOW  OH N YES ILL BE ADDING THE SIDE WINDOWS ASWELL.......ILL KEEP POSTIN MORE PROGRESS PICS :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thats awesome!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

cadillac coming out sweet eddie. good job.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Mar 26 2007, 12:03 AM~7551561
> *I NOT SURE IF I SHOULD THO....NO WAY IZ IT GOING TO BE DONE BY THIS WEEKEND.   I MIGHT  BRING THE PURPLE N GOLD CADDY IVE BUILT SOO FAR BUT IM NOT SURE THEYLL BE GOOD ENOUGH...U TELL ME?
> *


BRING IT ANYWAY, I'M BRINGING CARS THAT ARE NOT FINISHED BUT UNDER CONSTRUCTION. I'LL FINISH THEM ONE DAY.


----------



## jun10r (Jan 23, 2007)

:worship: Hey how come u don't produce some kits for sale then u can make some money off the convert top.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 lookin good, i think this will be the first one that ive seen actually finished :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD EDDIE YOU SHOULD BRING IT TO THE SHOW


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jun10r_@Mar 27 2007, 02:30 PM~7563734
> *:worship: Hey how come u don't produce some kits for sale then u can make some money off the convert  top.
> *



IVE BEEN THINKING THE SAME THING SINCE I STARTED IT....JUST GIVE ME A LIL TIME TO PERFECT ALL THE HINGES N PROPER TRIM SIZE FOR THE TOPS.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

THANKS GUYZ FOR ALL THE PROPS....ALL DAY AT WORK I THOUGHT OF DIFFERENT IDEAS FOR THE RACK ,TO MAKE IT MORE REALISTIC AND MAKE THE TOP FIT HELL OF ALOT BETTER THAN WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE SO FAR...LOL...JUST GIMME A LIL TIME :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

THAT SHIT IS BADASS :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: daaamnn 
sweet work already and after looking at your other caddys 
this will be TOPNOTCH :thumbsup:


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

this thing is comin out nice


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 15 2007, 05:22 PM~7697107
> *:thumbsup:  daaamnn
> sweet work already and after looking at your other caddys
> this will be TOPNOTCH :thumbsup:
> *


x4


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

OK FELLAZ HERES SOME OF THE LATEST PROGRESS PICS OF MY LE CAB.... :biggrin: SORRY BIENG A SLOW [email protected]# BUILDER...LOL...IM NOT SURE IF I SHOULD GO WITH 3 OR 4 PUMPS YET????? AND LIKE MY LAST BUILDS THIS ONE WILL HAVE CHROME N GOLD HARDLINES WITH CHROME N GOLD FITTINGS N PUMPS....HMMM WHAT ELSE OH YEA TWO 15'S N AMPS...AND A ALPINE FLIP STEREO, ADJUSTABLE FRONT SEATS, DISK BRAKES, ALL GOLD ZENITH RIMZ, CHROME N GOLD UNDIES, BOOTY KIT (THANKS TO BETO FOR THE HOOKUP!!!!!) WITH MATCHING RIM IN IT....POSABLE ARM REST'S N CONVERTABLE TOP...AND A ENGINE UPGRADE SINCE THE OLD 41OO'S MOTORS WERE GARBAGE...LOL....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that trunk is awesome so far! Nice work as usual.


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 16 2007, 10:26 PM~7709227
> *that trunk is awesome so far!  Nice work as usual.
> *


THANKS FOR THE PROPS....ITS JUST A MOCK UP... :biggrin: I WAS JUST SHOWING THE SPEAKER BOX...LOL


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

dam eddie this cadillac is going to be clean bro. make sure to let me know what show you take this to. so i won't go.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn nice work so far Eddie!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

holy chet :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ooouchhhhhhh!! awesome detail homie!!! clean,clean!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:wow: THATS NICE EDDIE :worship:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

no bad homie.....


----------



## Dreammaker65 (Jan 15, 2007)

That shit is off da hook,good build keep it coming :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreammaker65_@Apr 20 2007, 04:13 PM~7738102
> *That shit is off da hook,good build keep it coming :biggrin:
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

THANKS FELLAZ FOR ALL UR PROPS...SORRY FOR BIENG A SLOW ASS BUILDER...LOL...ILL POST SOME NEW PICS LATER ON TONIGHT N ALL THRU OUT THE WEEKEND TOO.


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

HERES WHAT PROGRESS I DID DURING THE WEEKEND ( YUP IM A SLOW BUILDER...LOL) NEW ENGINE BAY WITH UPGRADED ENGINE BLOCK :biggrin: AND SOME ENTERIOR PARTS TOO....AND THE LAST PIC IS THE CADDY IM TRYING TO DUPLICATE


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 OH CHIET!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice!! 
I just had that engine laying out the other day looking for chrome covers for the valves. I found some but not going to use the engine. PM me if you want them.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Hey!! that looks like the pic i took at the vegas supershow lastyear :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:wow: DAMN THAT LOOKS GOOD :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

very nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 damn bro, looks good. crazy stuff there. :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 nice work eddie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Lookin real good Eddie ! what a way to represent the M.C.B.A. FAMILY !


I REALLY LIKE THE ENGINE SWAP ! i got like 4 or 5 of these motors i think i add it to 1 of mine also and the box in the trunk is killin it ! what to you get the shit detailed ! LOL !


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

THANKS GUYZ FOR ALL THE PROPS....IM JUST TRYING TO REP THE CLUB TO THE BEST OF MY ABILITIES.........FOR NOW :biggrin: ....ALL OF YOU GUYZ ARE THE ONES WHO INSPIRED ME TO GET BACK INTO BUILDING....  *TEARS UP* LOL...JK....LETS SEE ILL HAVE SOME PROGRESS PICS TONIGHT


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

JUST SOME PICS OF THE SCRATCH BUILTMONSTER CABLE FOR THE TWO AMPS N FUSE, AND SOLONOID BLOCKS...N HI-LOW ELITE 2000 PUMPS :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

fuk'n clean bro!!! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

LOOKIN KLEAN EDDIE, I CALL YOU FRIDAY TO PICK THAT STUFF UP.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD EDDIE


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 26 2007, 08:57 PM~7783247
> *LOOKIN KLEAN EDDIE, I CALL YOU FRIDAY TO PICK THAT STUFF UP.
> *


TOMMOROW IT IS BRO!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn, that setup looks soooo nice! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Apr 26 2007, 11:52 PM~7783198
> *
> 
> 
> ...



FUCK EDDIE ! 


This shit right here is school my white ass ! Very nice ! puts my set-up to shame fucker ! 


after you built the pumps did they get plated or did you foil them ? They are clean fool ! 

and i am kind hydro dumby ! so what are the black boxes on the rail ? 

my pumps on the real 1:1 run from the silonids to the and grounded off the pump rack ! i a street charger but it looked alot differnt then what you building ! 


from 1-10 this bitch is at 15 ! very nice detail so far ! :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0  :0 dammn that looks like the real deal hydro setup 

(the black boxes are silonoid blocks ) :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 27 2007, 01:02 AM~7783664
> *:0    :0  dammn  that looks like the real deal hydro setup
> 
> (the black boxes are silonoid blocks ) :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



cool thanks ! i just always used the 15.00 napa ford style ! LOL! but i would replace them like every 3 weeks ! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 26 2007, 09:41 PM~7783556
> *FUCK  EDDIE  !
> This  shit  right  here  is  school  my  white  ass  !    Very  nice  !    puts  my  set-up  to  shame  fucker !
> after  you  built the  pumps  did  they  get    plated  or  did  you  foil them ?  They  are clean  fool !
> ...


 :0 WOW MINI THANKS FOR THE PROPS BRO....UR A MASTER BUILDER IM JUST A GRASSHOPPER...LOL...ACTUALLY ALL I DID WAS FOIL/ GOLD LEAF N SILVER LEAF HERE N THERE :biggrin: YUP IM A HYDRO MAN MYSELF AND AS FAR AS THOSE BLACK BOXES GO THEYRE SOLONOID BLOCKS THAT LAST HELLA OF LOT LONGER THAN THE FORD SOLONOIDS :biggrin: THANKS ALOT THO MINI


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

THANKS AGAIN GUYZ...HERES SOME MORE PICS I JUST TOOK B4 I HIT THE SACK...  PS THE BATTERIES ARE SUPPOSED TO BE MARINE BATTERIES 1100 CRANKING AMPS...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

oh chiet....... lookz badazz eddie


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 
those pumps are the shhiiiittt


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE WORK TOCAYO!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

OH SHIT EDDIE BE DOING BIG THANG'Z. LOOKING REAL GOOD BRO. I GOT TO WATCH MY BACK NOW. YOU AND SMILEY ARE COMING AROUND THE CORNER REAL FAST. YOU GET :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: OF THESE.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

damn EDDIE thats gonna ba a clean ass set up. :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :worship: :worship: great work eddie


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:worship: :worship: DAMN DOG THAT SHIT IS SUPER TIGHT!!


----------



## Mr.Is Kustomz (Apr 26, 2007)

that is so awsome, love it :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

THANKS FELLAZ FOR ALL THE PROPS AGAIN....N THANKS BIGGZ EVEN THO IM NOWHERE NEAR CATCHING UP TO YOU OR ANYONE ON HERE HOMIE..LOL..."UR THA MAN!" .......HERES SOME MORE PROGRESS PICS OF THE SET UP...ILL HAVE MORE TONIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

AND JUST IN CASE IF U GUYZ WANT TO KNOW THE BATTERY CABLES R SUPPOSED TO BE MONSTER CABLES ASWELL...I GOT AN OPTIMA BATTERY TOO BUT I GOTTA REPAINT, ILL POST THAT LATER ON TONIGHT TOO


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

LOOKIN SWEET EDDIE. SHOULD BE THERE TOMORROW TO GET THAT.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DAMN EDDIE ! YOU ARE KILLIN IT ! I REALLY LIKE WHAT YOUR DOING ON THE SET UP ALONE ! THINKS FOR SHARING ! YOUR SHOWING ME THE THINGS THAT I SHORT CUT THAT WILL HELP ME SET MY OWN GAME UP A TO ANOTHER LEVEL ! 


KEEP THAT SHIT SHOW STOPPING EDDIE !


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

lookin good eddie!!!!

keep this going... you entering the all out build off?

we could use ya LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 1 2007, 06:11 PM~7814543
> *lookin good eddie!!!!
> 
> keep this going... you entering the all out build off?
> ...


MAN ID LOVE TOO BUT IM TOO SLOW OF A BUILDER....LOL...BUT U NEVER KNOW I MIGHT ENTER


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@May 1 2007, 07:43 PM~7814802
> *MAN ID LOVE TOO BUT IM TOO SLOW OF A BUILDER....LOL...BUT U NEVER KNOW I MIGHT ENTER
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

DAMN :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@May 1 2007, 07:43 PM~7814802
> *MAN ID LOVE TOO BUT IM TOO SLOW OF A BUILDER....LOL...BUT U NEVER KNOW I MIGHT ENTER
> *



its four months long... thats not long enuff  

welp, youll be there in spirit LOL, did i mention this car is lookin killer?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 1 2007, 07:04 PM~7814485
> *DAMN  EDDIE  !  YOU  ARE  KILLIN  IT  !    I  REALLY    LIKE  WHAT  YOUR  DOING  ON THE  SET  UP  ALONE  ! THINKS  FOR  SHARING  !  YOUR  SHOWING  ME  THE  THINGS  THAT  I  SHORT  CUT  THAT  WILL  HELP  ME  SET  MY  OWN  GAME  UP  A  TO  ANOTHER  LEVEL !
> KEEP  THAT  SHIT    SHOW STOPPING  EDDIE  !
> *



Ain't this the truth........Looks awesome. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

nice eddie, your bringin your game on every build homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

thats a badd ass setup


keep it up


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

THANKS TO ALL OF U GUYZ FOR THE PROPS!!! :biggrin: JUST BE PATIENT ON THIS ONE CUZ IM ONE SLOW ASS BUILDER...LOL....OH AND BY THE WAY THE SET UP IZ WIRED TO WHERE THE TWO BACK BATTERIES CLOSEST TO THE TRUNK POWER THE REAR CYLENDERS ( 24 VOLTS) ON ONE PUMP....N THE FOUR CLOSEST BATTS. FACING FRONT POWER THE FRONT END (48 VOLTS) ON TWO PUMPZ :biggrin: YUP ALL WIRED N GROUNDED PROPERLY :biggrin:  ...THANKS AGAIN FELLAZ ILL MORE PICS UP TONIGHT


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 1 2007, 07:47 PM~7814841
> *DAMN :0
> *



X2 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 2 2007, 09:01 AM~7817813
> *X2   :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



X-3 TOCAYO LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 2 2007, 08:05 AM~7817833
> *X-3 TOCAYO LOOKS GOOD!
> *


X-4 ...THAT SHIT IS LOOKING GOOD EDDIE.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 2 2007, 07:13 AM~7817896
> *X-4 ...THAT SHIT IS LOOKING GOOD EDDIE.
> *


*
x5 crazy shit there.*


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thats INSPIRATATION there!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN THIS IS LOOKING CLEAN EDDIE :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

ride looking nice can;t wait to see it done


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

THANKS AGAIN GUYZ....*CHOKES UP* LOL......UHM LETS SEE ILL HAVE SOME PICS OF THE INTERIOR PAINTED (RECLINABLE FRONT SEATS & ARM RESTS) N HARDLINES N POLISHED STROKES N CHROME SPRINGS TO GO WITH THEM. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

DAMN, this set up is the shit!!! This looks SO REAL!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

GOT THE BODY WORK ALL DONE AND EVEN ADDED THE TRIM THAT WRAPS AROUND THE BACK TOWARDS THE QTR. WINDOWS LIKE THE 1:1 LE CAB...ALSO ADDED COURTISY LIGHTS ON THE BACK PANELS LIKE THE 1:1 LE CAB TOO... :biggrin: GOT IT PRIMED N BLOCKED...THEN REPRIMED N FINAL BLOCK SANDING (WET)....N SEALD BEFORE PAINT.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@May 5 2007, 02:50 AM~7838407
> *GOT THE BODY WORK ALL DONE AND EVEN ADDED THE TRIM THAT WRAPS AROUND THE BACK TOWARDS THE QTR. WINDOWS LIKE THE 1:1 LE CAB...ALSO ADDED COURTISY LIGHTS ON THE BACK PANELS LIKE THE 1:1 LE CAB TOO... :biggrin: GOT IT PRIMED N BLOCKED...THEN REPRIMED N FINAL BLOCK SANDING (WET)....N SEALD BEFORE PAINT.
> *


wheres the pics?


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 4 2007, 11:51 PM~7838410
> *wheres  the  pics?
> *


PHOTOBUCKETS GOIN SLOW FOR SOME REASON...LOL...GIMME ONE SECOND :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

that was worth the wait ! GREAT JOB ! Man i wish i was in Cali so i could see my shit setting next to this ! cause when some takes pics of this i could see mine in the back ground ! LOL ! 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 5 2007, 12:04 AM~7838429
> *that  was  worth  the  wait !    GREAT  JOB ! Man  i  wish  i was  in  Cali    so  i  could  see my  shit  setting  next  to  this  !  cause  when  some  takes  pics  of  this  i  could  see  mine in the  back  ground !  LOL !
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT CAR MINI??? UR A MASTER BUILDER IM SURE U GET ALOT PICS TAKEN OF YOUR CARS THEN MINE EVER WILL BRO.  THANKS FOR THE PROPS THO :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 thats lookin badass :worship:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

VERY NICE!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :worship: :worship: GREAT WORK!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice work bro cant wait to see it done


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 2 2007, 08:14 AM~7817908
> *x5 crazy shit there.*
> [/b]


x1000,000 u got skills homie big :thumbsup: to ya ese knt wait to c it finished


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

dammmnnn.... that shit is commin together... that setup is very realistic... mad props eddie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

new page :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

MORE PROGRESS PICS :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

GREAT JOB EDDIE ~ THE TRUNK SET ALONE IS SHOW STOPPING ! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS WRAPPED UP!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn Eddie, that bitch is BAD! Nice work so far!


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

EVERYTHING on this car is so detailed! You sir, are an inspiration :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

DAmn Homie that is badass that trunk is off the hook :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

looking good homie!!!!


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

you should make an e&g grille for that baby! this is making me want to start making model cars. Q for you guys though, some of these paint jobs I see on here with flake and pearl, do you guys use actual car paint for that? I never seen model paint like that before...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN EDDIE THAT LOOKS DAMN GOOD


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:worship:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 9 2007, 04:47 AM~7864943
> *Damn Eddie, that bitch is BAD! Nice work so far!
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

looks real good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

THANKS TO ALL YOU GUYZ FOR ALL THE COMPLIMENTS....*CHOKES UP* LOL...JK....AFTER SERIOUS THOUGHT IVE BEEN THINKING ABOUT CHANGING THE PRIMARY COLOR FROM GREEN TO CANDY RED......WHAT DO U GUYZ THINK?????? :uh: BUT THE MOLDINGS N INTERIOR STAY THE SAME....


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

DUDE TO ME IT LOOKS BADAZZ LIKE THAT......... DO THE RED.....


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

AIGHT GUYZ HERES MY SET UP 98% COMPLETE...( JUST HAVE TO ADD THE QUICK DISCONNECT) JUST MEMER TO KEEP ALL HANDS ON THE KEY BOARD AND NOT ON UR %$#@....LMAO


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@May 10 2007, 12:48 AM~7873090
> *THANKS TO ALL YOU GUYZ FOR ALL THE COMPLIMENTS....*CHOKES UP* LOL...JK....AFTER SERIOUS THOUGHT IVE BEEN THINKING ABOUT CHANGING THE PRIMARY COLOR FROM GREEN TO CANDY RED......WHAT DO U GUYZ THINK?????? :uh:  BUT THE MOLDINGS N INTERIOR STAY THE SAME....
> *




NO!! u can see candy red lacs all day long that how they came in the prepainted diecast kit but this color is differnt!!!!!!!!! And Badass  :biggrin:


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 10 2007, 01:53 AM~7873107
> *NO!! u can see candy red lacs all day long that how they came in the prepainted diecast kit but this color is differnt!!!!!!!!! And Badass  :biggrin:
> *


THATS WUT IM SAYIN.... I'D LEAVE IT.. I WAS THINKIN THE SAME TO ABOUT PAINTING IT RED OR GREEN U SEE ALOT OF EM... THAT COLOR RIGHT THERE IS IT THOUGH VERY UNIQUE.... THAT BITCH IS FRESH BRO AND I MEAN SUPER FRESH


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

ENJOY GENTLEMEN..... :biggrin: 





































JUST IN CASE U GUYZ ARE WONDERING WHAT THE LONG CYLENDERS ARE, THEYRE MENT TO KEEP THE HYDRO FLUID COOL :biggrin: FROM HITTEN BACK BUMPER TOO MUCH...LOL


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

OH SHIET














THAT BIOTCHHHH











IS................................

.................................................




.............................................................

FUK'N OUTRAGEOUSLY SUPA HELLA CLEAN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WhtBoyBlkCaprice (Apr 20, 2007)

That shit is bad ass My ? is how did you make the battery cable ends?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@May 10 2007, 03:03 AM~7873131
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Eddie ! in all honesty ! THIS IS THE BEST SET UP I HAVE EVER SEEN !

The way its laid out and the cleaness ! Shit homeboy i speachless!
:worship:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 10 2007, 03:00 AM~7873380
> *Eddie !  in  all  honesty  !  THIS  IS  THE  BEST    SET  UP  I  HAVE  EVER SEEN !
> 
> The  way  its  laid  out  and  the  cleaness !  Shit    homeboy  i  speachless!
> ...


x2

Real nice example to follow!

Only thing if it's not too late is to either crimp the battery clamps around the wire or trim them down


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 10 2007, 05:00 AM~7873380
> *Eddie !  in  all  honesty  !  THIS  IS  THE  BEST    SET  UP  I  HAVE  EVER SEEN !
> 
> The  way  its  laid  out  and  the  cleaness !  Shit    homeboy  i  speachless!
> ...


i have to agree 

you came correct with this setup


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

JUST SOME MORE PROGRESS PICS....STILL WAITN ON MORE GOODIES TO COME IN FOR THE MOTOR :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

fuck holmez this car is off the hook big props ese!!!! tha's wut i'm talking bout, this is inspiration 4 us rookies.


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

OMG...look at that bitch shine.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

SORRY I HAVENT POSTED PICS OF MY LE CAB LATELY FELLAZ....BEEN PUTN ALOT OF OVER TIME AT WORK TO GET MY 1:1 BIG BODY JUICED :biggrin: .....ILL POST THE LATES PICS I HAVE ASAP.....80% COMPLETE, ALL IT NEEDS IS THE TOP, OPTIMA BATTERY, EXHAUST, RUN CHROME BRAKE LINES,CHROME OUT THE VERT RACK....HOPEFULLY ILL HAVE IT DONE FOR THIS WEEKENDS CAR SHOW (MERCED JUNE 9)


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

HERES SOME PICS....ENJOY :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

VERY VERY VERY VERY NICE DETAIL :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

MORE PICS............


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

r u gonna have a boot for the convert top?


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 6 2007, 11:14 PM~8057916
> *r u gonna have a boot for the convert top?
> *



NOPE NO BOOT THE REAL 1:1 DONT HAVE THEM.... :biggrin: I STILL HAVE TO CHROME OUT THE VERT RACK N PUT THE CLOTH TOP ON IT....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn Eddie, this is one of the nicest builds I've seen!! Great Job!!


----------



## P-Rico (May 29, 2007)

damn you killn um with this one. great job


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

lookin real good

that setup is top notch


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THATS SOME CRAZY DETAIL BRO. NICE


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN THAT FUCKER IS CLEAN!!!! DAMN BRO I THINK YOUR THE FIRST GUY TO PAINT THE TAIL LIGHTS LIKE THE REAL 90-92!!! EVERYONE ELSE HAS PAINTED THEM ALL RED. NICE EYE TO DETAIL!!


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

nice cab.... very detailed, i must say it's the most detailed lac i've seen but thats my opinion.... excelent work homie...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhtBoyBlkCaprice_@May 10 2007, 01:38 AM~7873218
> *That shit is bad ass My ? is how did you make the battery cable ends?
> *


X-2 WHAT HE SAID.  THE CLEANEST CADILLAC AND DETAIL I SEEN TO DATE.


----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)

i love this build this car is great!!!!!!! heres an idea use umbrella material for the conv. top its thin enough and it looks natural!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

this is what I saw out my back window this morning. and a dam asian was driving it


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

that looks nice


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

:worship: :worship: *that model is off the hook!*


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 7 2007, 02:23 PM~8060700
> *this is what I saw out my back window this morning. and a dam asian was driving it
> 
> 
> ...


*sniff* *sniff* i smell racism. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 7 2007, 11:23 AM~8060700
> *this is what I saw out my back window this morning. and a dam asian was driving it
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY CRAP I JUST GOT A HARD ON...LOL....I GOTTA HIT THE MEGA LOTTO SOON SO I CAN GET ONE OF THOSE B4 THEYRE ALL GONE!!!!! :biggrin: YES AS U GUYZ CAN TELL I LOVE LACS.... :biggrin: THANKS TO ALL THE GUYZ ON HERE FOR ALL THE MAD PROPS.....ILL POST MORE PICS TONIGHT  HEY BIGGZ WHERE U ABLE TO FIND A CHROME REAR END FOR ME


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn eddie thats some badass detail...very nice work..


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

this is real nice!!!! great work man!


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

Fawk that shit is just insane really really good work man...


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

very nice, one of the nicer 90'ed lacs ive seen to date


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 7 2007, 12:23 PM~8060700
> *this is what I saw out my back window this morning. and a dam asian was driving it
> 
> 
> ...



looks like the one that be rolling around with South Side c.c


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

THIS SUX I GOT UP AT 6AM TO HEAD OUT TO THE SHOW N MY CAR DECIDES TO GET A FLAT :uh: N I REALIZED I FORGOT TO PUT IN MY SPARE AFTER I GOT BEAT INTSALLED IN MY 96BIGBODY......SORRY GUYZ FOR NOT MAKIN IT :biggrin: HOPE EVERY ONE WINS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: HERES SOME PICS I TOOK LAST NIGHT B4 I WENT TO BED....THE TOP LOOKS LIKE CRAP SO IM GONNA REDO IT AGAIN....LOL...IM GETN CLOSE TO GETN JUST RIGHT THO


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

NICE and CLEAN!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Jun 9 2007, 03:28 PM~8073507
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


i couldn't say it any better..... :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

DAMN! Nice work on the top!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM TOCIO.........SPEECHLESS HOMIE


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

for help with top on the sides where the rag hangs off a little you should get one of them little picture hanging kits (that they have at a hobby store or at wallmart)and take the metal string apart ,and fold the rag under it so it wont look so rough or like u had cut it. :biggrin:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

that model is tight !!!!
good details!


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 7 2007, 12:23 PM~8060700
> *this is what I saw out my back window this morning. and a dam asian was driving it
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKIN ******!!!NEED 2 STICK 2 THEIR STREET RACERZ


----------



## dave_da_chef (May 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Jun 9 2007, 04:37 PM~8072650
> *THIS SUX I GOT UP AT 6AM TO HEAD OUT TO THE SHOW N MY CAR DECIDES TO GET A FLAT :uh:  N I REALIZED I FORGOT TO PUT IN MY SPARE AFTER I GOT BEAT INTSALLED IN MY 96BIGBODY......SORRY GUYZ FOR NOT MAKIN IT :biggrin:  HOPE EVERY ONE WINS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  HERES SOME PICS I TOOK LAST NIGHT B4 I WENT TO BED....THE TOP LOOKS LIKE CRAP  SO IM GONNA REDO IT AGAIN....LOL...IM GETN CLOSE TO GETN JUST RIGHT THO
> 
> 
> ...


 straight up cleanest caddy i've seen in a long time...actually the lil fleet of caddies u got goin are dope..good work homie.


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 10 2007, 06:11 PM~8077623
> *FUCKIN ******!!!NEED 2 STICK 2 THEIR STREET RACERZ
> *


 :nono: don't be close minded i seen clean rides outta japan in LRM its just blowin lowridin and spreading it around.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

off the hook eddie!! awesome work!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

how much and where can i get one


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

SHIT that looks pretty damn good

probably one of the best tops ive seen so far


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jun 10 2007, 11:18 PM~8080210
> *:nono: don't be close minded i seen clean rides outta japan in LRM its just blowin lowridin and spreading it around.
> *


bro, i get LRM every month, wen i got dat issue I WAZ FUCKIN PISSED!!! especially wen i saw a fuckin ***** with a MEXICAN FLAG BELT BUCKLE!!!! THEY ARE WASTING ALL OF THESE BEAUTIFUL CARZ!!! did u c da ****** in May 07 issue with dat FUCKING 64 IMPALA PAINTED ALL BLACK WIT POWDER COATED RIMZ AND HE WAZ A FUCKIN RAIDER FAN!!!! AND DAT OTHER ***** DAT HAD HIZ CAR NICKNAMED FUCKIN RED BULL!?!?!?!?!? :guns: :machinegun: :angry: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 that coming out sik bro.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 11 2007, 05:02 AM~8080752
> *off the hook eddie!! awesome work!!!  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


u mean off tha chain lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 11 2007, 07:20 AM~8081151
> *bro, i get LRM every month, wen i got dat issue I WAZ FUCKIN PISSED!!! especially wen i saw a fuckin ***** with a MEXICAN FLAG BELT BUCKLE!!!! THEY ARE WASTING ALL OF THESE BEAUTIFUL CARZ!!! did u c da ****** in May 07 issue with dat FUCKING 64 IMPALA PAINTED ALL BLACK WIT POWDER COATED RIMZ AND HE WAZ A FUCKIN RAIDER FAN!!!! AND DAT OTHER ***** DAT HAD HIZ CAR NICKNAMED FUCKIN RED BULL!?!?!?!?!?  :guns:  :machinegun:  :angry:  :thumbsdown:
> *


That Raiders 64 was a piece of art no matter who owns it, not a waste. You're just jealous that they got them and you don't. I just think it's silly how they dress.


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 11 2007, 11:19 AM~8082467
> *That Raiders 64 was a piece of art no matter who owns it, not a waste.  You're just jealous that they got them and you don't.  I just think it's silly how they dress.
> *


........OK WHY DA FUCK WOULD I B JEALOUS IF I OWN A 65 ELCO!!!! MAUAL 4 SPD ON DA FLOOR WIT A 350 SMALL BLOCK!! U TELL ME WHY I'D B JEALOUS!!!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 11 2007, 11:22 AM~8082487
> *........OK WHY DA FUCK WOULD I B JEALOUS IF I OWN A 65 ELCO!!!! MAUAL 4 SPD ON DA FLOOR WIT A 350 SMALL BLOCK!! U TELL ME WHY I'D B JEALOUS!!!
> *


I'm not going to whore up the man's topic anymore, but it doesn't matter who owns it, Japenese, Latino, black, they were both bad ass cars. We'll talk when your elco has a LRM spread I guess.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 11 2007, 01:27 PM~8082518
> *I'm not going to whore up the man's topic anymore, but it doesn't matter who owns it, Japenese, Latino, black, they were both bad ass cars.  We'll talk when your elco has a LRM spread I guess.
> *


:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 11 2007, 01:27 PM~8082518
> *I'm not going to whore up the man's topic anymore, but it doesn't matter who owns it, Japenese, Latino, black, they were both bad ass cars. RUST BY WEATHER </span> paint job !*


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 11 2007, 01:34 PM~8083363
> *I  also  think  he  forgot  to    add  that  the  65  elco    has  a  custom  RUST    BY  WEATHER     paint  job !
> *


EVEN IF I WAZ RUSTED, AT LEAST I HAVE A REAL CAR!!! NOT LIKE U, ALL U DO ALL DAY IZ PLAY AROUND WIT UR STUPID ASS MODELZ AND GET ON HERE, LIKE U DON'T HAVE A FUCKIN JOB, OR ANYTHIN ELSE 2 DO!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 11 2007, 03:52 PM~8083489
> *EVEN IF I WAZ RUSTED, AT LEAST I HAVE A REAL CAR!!! NOT LIKE U, ALL U DO ALL DAY IZ PLAY AROUND WIT UR STUPID ASS MODELZ AND GET ON HERE, LIKE U DON'T HAVE A FUCKIN JOB, OR ANYTHIN ELSE 2 DO!!!
> *



HEy dumb fuck ! I build cars for living ! Back the fuck up before you get smacked the fuck up ! OH just to let you i work 3 days a week ! 12 days a month ! Bring home over 2000 a month for working 12 days ! So i can afford to act like i dont work ! 


Well speaking of which ! I am heading to work now ! If you want to talk shit ! GO TO RANDUM TOPIC ! Build your self up and when i get home I"ll PISS ON YOU !


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 11 2007, 02:03 PM~8083548
> *  Back  the  fuck  up  before  you  get    smacked  the  fuck  up  !
> *


ur gonna smack me ova the internet?????? ur stupider than me.....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Caddy is sick homie.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

THAT CADDYS FUCKIN CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 11 2007, 04:07 PM~8083574
> *ur gonna smack me ova the internet?????? ur stupider than me.....
> *


 :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

THANKS FOR ALL THE PROPS GUYZ....MY TOP LOOKS LIKE CRAP SO IM REDOING IT AS WE SPEAK...LOL...OH AND UHM THANKS FOR ALL THE DRAMA ON MY THREAD...LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Jun 11 2007, 05:44 PM~8085509
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE PROPS GUYZ....MY TOP LOOKS LIKE CRAP SO IM REDOING IT AS WE SPEAK...LOL...OH AND UHM THANKS FOR ALL THE DRAMA ON MY THREAD...LMAO :biggrin:
> *


EDDIE PM ME YOUR NUMBER HOMIE I LOST IT


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

clean ass setup/audio role model


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

clean ass setup/audio role model


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Jun 11 2007, 07:43 PM~8086085
> *clean ass setup/audio    role model
> *


ya it iz


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Jun 11 2007, 07:43 PM~8086086
> *clean ass setup/audio    role model
> *


ya it iz


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

FUCKER LOOKS SICK BRO!!!! NICE WORK!!! YOU GONNA SELL IT TO THE REAL OWNER?


----------



## STRANGER (Jun 12, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 12 2007, 11:42 AM~8090371
> *FUCKER LOOKS SICK BRO!!!! NICE WORK!!! YOU GONNA SELL IT TO THE REAL OWNER?
> *


I DONT KNOW WHO THE REAL OWNER IS BRO...LOL...I JUST SEEN IT ON LIL ON ANOTHER THREAD ON THE 1:1 TOPICS....BUT IF THE MONEYS RIGHT U NEVER KNOW... :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Jun 12 2007, 02:31 PM~8091441
> *I DONT KNOW WHO THE REAL OWNER IS BRO...LOL...I JUST SEEN IT ON LIL ON ANOTHER THREAD ON THE 1:1 TOPICS....BUT IF THE MONEYS RIGHT U NEVER KNOW... :biggrin:
> *


SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

find the person who posted the pic up then pm him askin if itse his or his homies or sumthin


----------



## STRANGER (Jun 12, 2007)

wasnt there a le cab that looked just like this @ Las Vegas show 06 ?
next to Royal Flush and Done Deal :dunno:


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 11 2007, 05:10 PM~8083596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## STRANGER (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## STRANGER (Jun 12, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\mam\My Documents\My Pictures\green le cab.bmp
this is the one i was talking about
greenlecab.bmp


----------



## STRANGER (Jun 12, 2007)

my bad, tring to post pick. :angry:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 11 2007, 11:27 AM~8082518
> *I'm not going to whore up the man's topic anymore, but it doesn't matter who owns it, Japenese, Latino, black, they were both bad ass cars.  We'll talk when your elco has a LRM spread I guess.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao:


----------



## STRANGER (Jun 12, 2007)

here you go !!!!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

who has seen the newest one, the orange one out of lowrider mag?


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 13 2007, 01:56 PM~8096925
> *who has seen the newest one,  the orange one out of lowrider mag?
> *


klean, needed more pics tho


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 13 2007, 10:56 AM~8096925
> *who has seen the newest one,  the orange one out of lowrider mag?
> *


my fav outta dat mag waz da cream5, it'z not a caddy, but it'z nice az fuk!!! oh and i wacked it a few timez 2 "coco" 2... :biggrin: jk...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 11 2007, 04:20 AM~8081151
> *bro, i get LRM every month, wen i got dat issue I WAZ FUCKIN PISSED!!! especially wen i saw a fuckin ***** with a MEXICAN FLAG BELT BUCKLE!!!! THEY ARE WASTING ALL OF THESE BEAUTIFUL CARZ!!! did u c da ****** in May 07 issue with dat FUCKING 64 IMPALA PAINTED ALL BLACK WIT POWDER COATED RIMZ AND HE WAZ A FUCKIN RAIDER FAN!!!! AND DAT OTHER ***** DAT HAD HIZ CAR NICKNAMED FUCKIN RED BULL!?!?!?!?!?  :guns:  :machinegun:  :angry:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 can somebody ban this guy?????


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i think he did get banned


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

here's some lecab..... hearse driver....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

UPDATES:


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

:wow: 
Cant believe i never seen this. Very nice


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

thats's some shit!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 14 2007, 02:42 AM~8101844
> *can somebody ban this guy?????
> *


x2

he just bagged on my team :angry:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

sell me this le cab for my collection bro... pm me price. willing to spend top dollar


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

TTT for a FUKKIN SICK LECAB uffin: uffin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

can we get a play by play on how to do that top?

this is bad ass!


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 19 2008, 04:57 PM~11386387
> *can we get a play by play on how to do that top?
> 
> this is bad ass!
> *


How bout u guys wait while I fishing my gin n juice lac cuz my 58 mr chingon is gonna have one too :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Aug 19 2008, 07:19 PM~11386610
> *How bout u guys wait while I fishing my gin n juice lac cuz my 58 mr chingon is gonna have one too :biggrin:
> *


 :0 KAN'T WAIT FOR THAT ONE


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 19 2008, 05:23 PM~11386647
> *:0 KAN'T WAIT FOR THAT ONE
> *


ME too. LOL besides I took apart the le cab apart to copy the rack n make improvements. I'll post some update pics of the le cab later tonight. I added posable windows n tvs


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Aug 19 2008, 07:29 PM~11386712
> *ME too. LOL besides I took apart the le cab apart to copy the rack n make improvements. I'll post some update pics of the le cab later tonight. I added posable windows n tvs
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 GONNA BE SICK ALREADY KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Aug 19 2008, 09:19 PM~11386610
> *How bout u guys wait while I fishing my gin n juice lac cuz my 58 mr chingon is gonna have one too :biggrin:
> *




:0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

i got 200.00 on the le cab homie lmk :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 20 2008, 01:45 AM~11390696
> *i got 200.00 on the le cab homie lmk :biggrin:
> *


 HE'LL PAY UP ! 

I have Delete with Rolo for a few years and if makes an offer he's good for it ! 

And I'm sure by these pics that the Le Cab will be well worth the offer !


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 20 2008, 07:48 AM~11392081
> *HE'LL  PAY  UP  !
> 
> I  have  Delete  with  Rolo  for  a  few years  and  if  makes  an offer    he's  good  for  it !
> ...


----------



## cherry64lowlow (Feb 16, 2009)

yo can you show us how to make that convertible part


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Amazing topic uffin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Jun 9 2007, 05:37 PM~8072650
> *THIS SUX I GOT UP AT 6AM TO HEAD OUT TO THE SHOW N MY CAR DECIDES TO GET A FLAT :uh:  N I REALIZED I FORGOT TO PUT IN MY SPARE AFTER I GOT BEAT INTSALLED IN MY 96BIGBODY......SORRY GUYZ FOR NOT MAKIN IT :biggrin:  HOPE EVERY ONE WINS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  HERES SOME PICS I TOOK LAST NIGHT B4 I WENT TO BED....THE TOP LOOKS LIKE CRAP  SO IM GONNA REDO IT AGAIN....LOL...IM GETN CLOSE TO GETN JUST RIGHT THO
> 
> 
> ...


this is what people mean when they say skill talks bull shit walks,this has to be the prettest most detailed caddy ive seen! what a great build brother, BEAUTIFUL CAR! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 19 2009, 06:22 PM~13053332
> *this is what  people mean when they say skill talks bull shit walks,this has to be the prettest most detailed caddy ive seen! what a great build brother, BEAUTIFUL CAR!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 x2 and aman


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks fellas. Can't believe u guys still look this One up. LOL I'm just trying to keep up with all the master builders. My Internet is down for while so that's y I'm not on.... All I have is my iPhone. All I can do for now is admire all the homies getn down, Everyones kicking ass!!!! 

On the other hand I'm working on another LeCab n still on my 58 vert. Both will have working posable tops less bulky than my last. The LeCab is going to include the following:

Redid the side bottom clad moldings so they look like sit on top of the sheet metal instead of looking recessed. Added added headed panel markers along with the bottom portion where the wreath sits. Redid the wheel opening moldings. Opened n hinged the doors. Adding gas shocks to trunk. Hoods getn brass working hinges( scratch built). Posable license plate for gas tank. Working posable visors with mirrors. Posable radio antenna. Posable rear view mirror. Redoing dash 90s style instead of 80s. Telescopic wheel with tilt. Posable glove box. 90s door panels n pillow top seats. Posable seats n arm rests n ash trays too. Seat belts door locks posable windows. Weather strips. Photoetched disc brakes chrome undies.... Not sure on what type
Motor yet. Posables suspension. The set up is still a mystery LOL. I know there more but I remember right now LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THAT IS BEAUTIFUL BRO!!! THATS WHAS UP!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Feb 19 2009, 10:52 PM~13055511
> *Thanks fellas. Can't believe u guys still look this One up. LOL I'm just trying to keep up with all the master builders. My Internet is down for while so that's y I'm not on.... All I have is my iPhone. All I can do for now is admire all the homies getn down, Everyones kicking ass!!!!
> 
> On the other hand I'm working on another LeCab n still on my 58 vert. Both will have working posable tops less bulky than my last. The LeCab is going to include the following:
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

sup homie.good to see your still coming to lil.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

That Caddy is bad ass! I tried to make one before but I used wire twisted together. It worked a little but it got all bent up and I tore it off and put a boot on.


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that shit looks good!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Damn! How could I overlooked this one? SUPERSICK build!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow: hno: hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

TTT .


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

MAAAAAAN!!!!!!! bigbody i always go to this page just to see this ride every time i see it i say to myself this guy got serious skills keep doing what you're doing homie!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Aug 2 2010, 06:43 PM~18210824
> *MAAAAAAN!!!!!!! bigbody i always go to this page just to see this ride every time i see it i say to myself this guy got serious skills keep doing what you're doing homie!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *




X10! Where you at MAYNE!!! :h5:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Say homie would you be intrested in selling one of those working tops :wow:  how much would you charge me for one of those?


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

That caddy is ridiculous! Great work!


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

avidinha said:


> That caddy is ridiculous! Great work!


:worship:X2
This caddy keeps me awake at nite wishing I could pull something off like this!!! Anyone else attempt a convertible rack like this lately? by the way anyone know what what kind of wire was use for the batts/pumps? that color really helps the hole setup POP!


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

DAYUM ... i mean ... DAYUM .. no i mean DAYUM ..... yeah thats it that was right DAYUM .....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

In progress.












Woods said:


> :worship:X2
> This caddy keeps me awake at nite wishing I could pull something off like this!!! Anyone else attempt a convertible rack like this lately? by the way anyone know what what kind of wire was use for the batts/pumps? that color really helps the hole setup POP!


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

Fucking J you just hurt my feelings. Lol thats gonna be sick motorized!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

BIGBODY_EDDIE said:


> Fucking J you just hurt my feelings. Lol thats gonna be sick motorized!!


Sorry bro!  I created one side to see if it folds nicely and it works. I'm going to redo the whole thing and hook it up to a tiny gear motor. Can't wait to see it work.


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

thats amazing work right there Jevries! chrome it! would almost be a shame to cover it up with fabric, do you know what kinda of fabric your going to use? that looks even better than the 65 gto that Bill Geary Jr did if you ask me bro, by the way Jevries your the resion I found LIL, seen your white cadillac rc on youtube and found LIL on your site it was a rap from there. Is that the first time you have posted pic's of your new vert rack?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

That's cool that jev has the pic of the same car Eddie built but with the new owners upgrades . Eddie bring them lacs out of retirement homie they are timeless like coasts elcaminos and scratch built 90 cad and take them to Nnl this year


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

When is it NNL again?? I do have another Le Cab all opened up but need to make another rack for it. I took apart the first one replicate but never got around to it lol


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

This shit right here this shit right here is the shit


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nnl is feb 11


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

BIGBODY_EDDIE said:


> When is it NNL again?? I do have another Le Cab all opened up but need to make another rack for it. I took apart the first one replicate but never got around to it lol


Ronnie got you the date bro .. Do you still hav any of your other builds ? Them caddys are fresh way ahead of there time


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks. I'm going to try and use the material of a light weight raincoat. It has a very fine knitting. I've studied the pics of Bill a lot and I hisconvertible rack looks sick. He used even thinner brass parts than I did but I'll stick with slightly thicker parts because mine will be motor operated and therefor needs to be stiffer.
Good to hear you find your way to LIL because of my work!



Woods said:


> thats amazing work right there Jevries! chrome it! would almost be a shame to cover it up with fabric, do you know what kinda of fabric your going to use? that looks even better than the 65 gto that Bill Geary Jr did if you ask me bro, by the way Jevries your the resion I found LIL, seen your white cadillac rc on youtube and found LIL on your site it was a rap from there. Is that the first time you have posted pic's of your new vert rack?


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Who is this bill yall speak of I would like to see the car he did


----------

